# Digital dash to analog



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Does anyone know how hard it would be to transfer from the digital dash to an analog one? Would an ECU have to be changed? Could there be a way to change the miles on the analog one so I can keep track?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

from what I've been told, it's a direct swap.

don't take that as 100% truth though, as I have never done the job myself.

why don't you buy a cluster at a salvage yard and see what happens?


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I always wanted the digital in my z31 and the second maxima I had (88) the first Maxima (87) had the leather and digital dash. 

I was always told that to swap the dash to digital you would have to change the sensor's as they are designed to read not the same as a non digital (analog) cluster was. If you find a cheap cluster grab and try it out. 

If you find one and all works well and you like the turn out let me know as I would be intreested in teh digital dash for my Maxima.


Good luck and let us know

Donnie H.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

DonaldHays said:


> I always wanted the digital in my z31 and the second maxima I had (88) the first Maxima (87) had the leather and digital dash.
> 
> I was always told that to swap the dash to digital you would have to change the sensor's as they are designed to read not the same as a non digital (analog) cluster was. If you find a cheap cluster grab and try it out.
> 
> ...


interesed eh??? if u want i can keep an eye out for u and try and get u the digital cluster only if u want to.


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey there,

That would be awesome if you could watch and see if you find any extra ones any place. 

Do we know for sure tho if it is a direct swap, as if its not for sure been tested then I dont really want to mess with this.


Thanks,

Donnie H.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

honestly its not a direct plug and play. the cluster harness's on both analog and digital r completely different. i've taken the digital clusters out and noticed that they r different from our analogs. all i did was just install the HUD on my '93 and didn't mess with the digital cluster cuz they r prone to gettin' damaged. but if ur still serious about it i'll keep an eye out for the digital cluster with the wire harness's to it. i already have about 2 HUD projectors in my garage but 1 is a complete unit.


----------

